# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 8/5/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

After using my â€œphone a friend life lineâ€ asking a couple questions about water clarity in other parts of the bay. I was able to put these boys on a bite of solid 18-21â€ trout.

Throwing DSLâ€™s Super Natural, on POC custom rods on the edges of reefs is how we found our fish. Lucky for us the wind stayed down just long enough.

Give us a call or shoot us a text for August-October availability.


----------

